
Ask HN: Co-working spaces in Bolivia (santa cruz)? - eibrahim
I will be in santa cruz, bolivia for a month and need a place to work with decent internet.  Anyone know cafes or office space I can rent?
======
mariocesar
I don't have their name at hand, but there is a day/week/month office space
for rent here:
[https://www.google.com.bo/maps/place/17%C2%B046'30.8%22S+63%...](https://www.google.com.bo/maps/place/17%C2%B046'30.8%22S+63%C2%B011'01.6%22W/@-17.7752317,-63.1843382,19z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=es-419)

If you find something, please let me know ! :)

If I can I will update this thread. There are few places to rent offices in
day/week terms, but they exists.

About internet just accept that you will get 2MB top.

